# Fondovivo experiences



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Ive recently uısed Prodacs Fondovivo as my substrate. Has any of you used this before, what are your thoughts about it as a fertiliser.

thx


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Do you have any links to this product? As far as I know it is not very common in the US and there probably aren't too many familiar with it.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I found this link: http://www.prodacinternational.it/english/index.php?link=9

I usually steer clear of products that don't actually tell you what they have in them. The clay part sounds OK but the "natural substances which contain active elements to favour plant growth" part makes me skeptical.


----------

